# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > خبر: آمار ماهانه بخش MFC

## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
همانطور که از عنوان این پست پیداست، از این پس در ابتدای هر ماه، آماری از   فعالیت کاربران بخشهای مختلف در دسترس عموم قرار خواهد گرفت. در این  آمار،  کلیه تاپیکها/پستها ی ارسالی ظرف یک ماه اخیر مورد بررسی و پردازش  قرار  گرفته است. از آنجاییکه تاپیکهای چسبناک، در مقایسه با تاپیکهای عادی  بیشتر  در معرض دید قرار می گیرند، این تاپیکها در آمار ارائه شده در نظر  گرفته  نشده اند.

این آمار توسط نرم افزاری که نوشته ام استخراج شده و امیدوارم که مسئولان   Ring0 سایت، بزودی ابزارهایی برای استخراج این آمار (بدون نیاز به صرف زمان   و انرژی) در اختیار مدیران بخش قرار دهند تا آنها نیز این آمار را با   اعضای سایت در میان گذاشته و باعث رشد و ترقی بیشتر علمی کاربران شوند.

امیدوارم که با ارائه این آمار، بخش عمده ای از نگرانی مطرح شده در سایت در   خصوص "تعداد ستاره ها"، "تعداد پستها"، "مطلوب بودن پستها" و ... که  عموما  توسط اعضاء در سایت مطرح شده بود، رفع شود.

در پایان از جناب آقای کرامتی برای موافقت با اجرای این نرم افزار و به  اشتراک گذاشتن آمار حاصله، متشکرم.
موفق باشید.

*پاورقی:* به مرور زمان برنامه را Update خواهم کرد تا اطلاعات بیشتری  در مورد فعالیت کاربران در اختیار عموم قرار گیرد.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - شهریور ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *37
*تعداد کل پستها: *89*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *30*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *18*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 mehdi.mousavi *16* post(s); *17.98%* of total posts majid zarei *12* post(s); *13.48%* of total posts Delphi_CAT *11* post(s); *12.36%* of total posts mahdi1373 *5* post(s); *5.62%* of total posts JalaliMehr *4* post(s); *4.49%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 mehdi.mousavi (*9*) Delphi_CAT (*4*) amir_civil (*1*) (ehsan) (*1*) diamond_sh (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - مهر ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *18
*تعداد کل پستها: *61*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *25*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *13*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 mehdi.mousavi *8* post(s); *13.11%* of total posts مرتضی پیروزی *7* post(s); *11.48%* of total posts eshpilen *5* post(s); *8.20%* of total posts pckho0r *5* post(s); *8.20%* of total posts geek1982 *5* post(s); *8.20%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 مرتضی پیروزی (*5*) mehdi.mousavi (*3*) geek1982 (*2*) Delphi_CAT (*2*) eshpilen (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - آبان ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *29
*تعداد کل پستها: *104*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *29*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *24*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 geek1982 *15* post(s); *14.42%* of total posts mehdi.mousavi *13* post(s); *12.50%* of total posts mmbmmb *7* post(s); *6.73%* of total posts Delphi_CAT *7* post(s); *6.73%* of total posts khorzu *6* post(s); *5.77%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 mehdi.mousavi (*6*) Gold_cpp (*6*) geek1982 (*5*) مجتبی تاجیک (*3*) علی کشاورز (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - خرداد ماه 90*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *25
*تعداد کل پستها: *55*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *28*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *16*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

IMANAZADI *10* post(s); *18.18%* of total postsalpotkin *7* post(s); *12.73%* of total postsmehdi.mousavi *4* post(s); *7.27%* of total postsNima_NF *3* post(s); *5.45%* of total postsgeek1982 *3* post(s); *5.45%* of total posts



*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


alpotkin (*5*)Nima_NF (*3*)koobesh (*2*)geek1982 (*2*)pe32_64 (*2*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - تیر ماه 90*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *19
*تعداد کل پستها: *50*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *24*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *12*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)


mehdi.mousavi *11* post(s); *22.00%* of total postskoobesh *4* post(s); *8.00%* of total postsshantia1 *4* post(s); *8.00%* of total postsIMANAZADI *3* post(s); *6.00%* of total postsgeek1982 *3* post(s); *6.00%* of total posts



*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


mehdi.mousavi (*6*)koobesh (*2*)irpersian20 (*1*)geek1982 (*1*)حامد-مصافی (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - فروردین ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *33*
تعداد کل پستها: *80*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *31*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *14*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)


mehdi.mousavi *10* post(s); *12.50%* of total postspe32_64 *7* post(s); *8.75%* of total postsvasilopita *6* post(s); *7.50%* of total postsASGGSA *5* post(s); *6.25%* of total postsshahmohammadi *5* post(s); *6.25%* of total posts



*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


mehdi.mousavi (*7*)pe32_64 (*4*)blogeen (*1*)Ananas (*1*)amforever (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - اردیبهشت ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *24*
تعداد کل پستها: *92*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *23*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *25*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)


ASGGSA *37* post(s); *40.22%* of total postsnoshin156 *17* post(s); *18.48%* of total postspe32_64 *9* post(s); *9.78%* of total postsmehdi.mousavi *5* post(s); *5.43%* of total postskayvan *3* post(s); *3.26%* of total posts



*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


ASGGSA (*15*)pe32_64 (*5*)mehdi.mousavi (*3*)noshin156 (*1*)Hamed_H8 (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - خرداد ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *29*
تعداد کل پستها: *103*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *26*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *21*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)


mehdi.mousavi *21* post(s); *20.39%* of total postsASGGSA *15* post(s); *14.56%* of total postszahmatkesh8519 *14* post(s); *13.59%* of total postsnoshin156 *12* post(s); *11.65%* of total postsHossenbor *7* post(s); *6.80%* of total posts



*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


mehdi.mousavi (*12*)ASGGSA (*4*)zahmatkesh8519 (*1*)Hossenbor (*1*)Ananas (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - تیر ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *40*
تعداد کل پستها: *104*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *39*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *43*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)


nimar1 *11* post(s); *10.58%* of total postssadmo54321 *10* post(s); *9.62%* of total postszahmatkesh8519 *8* post(s); *7.69%* of total postsmohamad.zakery *8* post(s); *7.69%* of total postsnoshin156 *6* post(s); *5.77%* of total posts



*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


mehdi.mousavi (*7*)nimar1 (*5*)mohamad.zakery (*4*)ayub_coder (*4*)بهروز-عباسی (*3*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - مرداد ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *35*
تعداد کل پستها: *137*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *27*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *37*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)


target *42* post(s); *30.66%* of total postsمليكا2012 *16* post(s); *11.68%* of total postssarvbanoo *10* post(s); *7.30%* of total postsزینب-حسینی *7* post(s); *5.11%* of total postsm4hd1r *6* post(s); *4.38%* of total posts



*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


target (*28*)fjm11100 (*3*)mohamad.zakery (*2*)ModernEX (*2*)Ananas (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - شهریور ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *23*
تعداد کل پستها: *58*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *19*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *16*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)


complexcoding *10* post(s); *17.24%* of total poststarget *8* post(s); *13.79%* of total postsnoshin156 *6* post(s); *10.34%* of total postsحامد-مصافی *5* post(s); *8.62%* of total postsme.enik *4* post(s); *6.90%* of total posts



*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


target (*4*)complexcoding (*4*)mehdi.mousavi (*3*)حامد-مصافی (*3*)rezaricky (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - مهر ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *17*
تعداد کل پستها: *29*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *16*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *3*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)


pe32_64 *10* post(s); *34.48%* of total postsModernEX *2* post(s); *6.90%* of total postsnoshin156 *2* post(s); *6.90%* of total postsm.h.movahedi *2* post(s); *6.90%* of total postszare69 *2* post(s); *6.90%* of total posts



*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


pe32_64 (*2*)noshin156 (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - آبان ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *9*
تعداد کل پستها: *17*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *13*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *2*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)


vahid-javani *3* post(s); *17.65%* of total postswater_lily_2012 *2* post(s); *11.76%* of total postsvelayat *2* post(s); *11.76%* of total postspourhabibi *1* post(s); *5.88%* of total postssmemamian *1* post(s); *5.88%* of total posts



*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


omidshaman (*1*)mostafa.sataki (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - آذر ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *22*
تعداد کل پستها: *60*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *30*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *11*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)


آقا-فرا *8* post(s); *12.31%* of total postsmehdi.mousavi *5* post(s); *7.69%* of total postsaidinMC *4* post(s); *6.15%* of total postsArashdn *4* post(s); *6.15%* of total postsalizadeh.6725 *4* post(s); *6.15%* of total posts



*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


shahmohammadi (*2*)e4lyas (*2*)mehdi.mousavi (*2*)آقا-فرا (*1*)pe32_64 (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - دی ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *22*
تعداد کل پستها: *44*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *28*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *9*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)


mahak006 *5* post(s); *11.36%* of total postsamirali_mj *4* post(s); *9.09%* of total postskoobesh *3* post(s); *6.82%* of total postsMokhtar.NET *3* post(s); *6.82%* of total postsvahid-javani *2* post(s); *4.55%* of total posts



*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


mahak006 (*3*)AliAskari1375 (*1*)بهروز-عباسی (*1*)the-king (*1*)sibooy (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - بهمن ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *17*
تعداد کل پستها: *44*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *26*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *12*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)


mehran901 *7* post(s); *15.91%* of total postsyasser-karimi *4* post(s); *9.09%* of total postsGENERAL-IRAJ *2* post(s); *4.55%* of total postsaidinMC *2* post(s); *4.55%* of total postspe32_64 *2* post(s); *4.55%* of total posts



*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


Abyssking (*3*)aidinMC (*2*)target (*2*)Beginner2013 (*1*)koobesh (*1*)

----------

